# York - Jan 1 for 3 days



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year All!

We're heading to York on New Year's Day. Staying at CC Rowntree Park and planning to explore the town.

Have looked online for all the "must do" sights etc....but would appreciate any "insider tips"......never been before, and will probably be a while before we head back.

So what must we see / do..........which pubs NEED to be checked out etc..etc...

many thanks in advance,

Timotei and J9.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Timotei,

When we went to York we too stayed at the Rowntree park and it is within walking distance to the city. We took our bikes and cycled in and there are plenty of cycle tracks if you use bikes to get around on.

We enjoyed walking around the Shambles which is a quaint, narrow medieval cobbled street within the ancient city of York and has numerous little craft and curiosity shops hiding in little corners and even if you are not a person who likes shopping (like my husband) you will enjoy this experience as it isn't like a normal high street with all your boring high street stores etc. There is a high street and indoor shopping complex that has all your normal high street stores if you like that sort of thing and if you are really into shopping there is also the YORK DESIGNER OUTLET which is a 10 minute drive away. There you will find approx 120 retail stores along with cafes and coffee shops etc.

We really enjoyed visiting the Castle Museum and enjoyed stepping back in time as we entered the Museum's recreated Victorian Street, Kirkgate. This street built within the Museum is alive with the sights, sounds and colourful characters of York from more than 100 years ago. On this street you will find shops and characters from that era.

We particularly enjoyed the section of the Museum dedicated to everyday life and we found the authentic household room scenes, toys and clothes from the past really interesting. It was fascinating to see some of the everyday items from not that long ago either and as me and my husband could remember a lot them from our childhood and teenage years it was quite nostalgic and took us back to our youth.

York Minster is another MUST SEE and is one of Europes largest Medieval Gothic Cathedrals. The stained glass windows are magnificent to look at. You can explore the history beneath your feet in the Undercroft and if you are fit enough to climb to the top of the Tower you will enjoy some fabulous views of this historical city.

There are many other fascinating and interesting places to visit in York and The Railway Museum was another enjoyable day out for us too. I particularly liked looking around the old train that used to transport the Royal family around and looking in the window my imagination went into overdrive when looking at the bedrooms and bathrooms on board. I could just picture all the servants and maids running around taking care of their every need!

There are some fabulous restaurants in York too and so if you fancy a meal out during your stay you will be spoilt for choice and we found several down by the river and we drove to them on our bikes lol but after a bottle of wine we must have wobbled home!

Hope this has given you a few ideas and I hope you have an enjoyable few days.

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*York*

Hello

Whilst at the railway museum - which is in itself an excellent afternoon out, take a whirl on the big wheel too. Excellent views of York.

For a cheap lunch, Jumbo's chinese restaurant - a few minutes from the railway station is about a fiver for a buffet - fairly good quality and well worth a fiver.

River trips are ok on the boat and whilst on there river, you can see the famous pub that is flooded more often than not.

Russell


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

thanks Sue and Russell - certainly looks and sounds as though we're going to have a busy few days!

We'll definitely be trying to take in a few of the sights / attractions you've mentioned.

Timotei + J9


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi timotei

Don't miss to walk the City Walls <<<










and while walking the Shambles and shops keep an eye open for 
 Mulberry Hall <<... a fabulous shop set in magnificent old building...I was impressed and I hate shops & shopping :wink:

Mike


----------

